# Warning about the Pixar movie "UP" Spoiler



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Very cute movie, but there is an emotional scene that involves pregnancy loss. It took me by surprise and I cried for the next 10 minutes. I liked the movie overall, but I wish I had known about the pregnancy loss scene. I wonder which writer lost a baby. It was too poignant to come from someone who hasn't been there.

Just thought I'd warn you all, in case your kids think you're nuts when you lose it at a cartoon.


----------



## christinespurlock (Oct 10, 2006)

I saw the movie too. I thought it was pretty unexpected in a cartoon. Although I thought she was infertile. I did not think she lost a baby.


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christinespurlock* 
I saw the movie too. I thought it was pretty unexpected in a cartoon. Although I thought she was infertile. I did not think she lost a baby.

Really? I thought it was PL because she looked at him knowingly and then they started a nursery. They sobbed at the doctor's office... I don't know. I thought it was pregnancy loss. Most of the reviews I'm reading assumed PL as well. Either way, I cried my eyes out. My husband's name is Carl and I'm a redhead, so the parallels made me sad, especially since literally 15 minutes before the movie I said to my husband, "What if we can never have kids now? What if that was it?"


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

I wasn't expecting it, but I liked that pregnancy loss was put out there and made real. It depicted a miscarriage, from what some of the reviews were saying. That's what I got from it. My eyes welled up. I absolutely adored the movie.


----------



## christinespurlock (Oct 10, 2006)

sorry, I guess I got it wrong. My dh was wrong too.

I too think was good to put in the movie. The loss of a baby is rarely in film. I think it made it real too.


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

Oh, I'm not sure I'm at a place where I want to see a movie for kids that portrays that. My kids are still processing our family's loss.
Maybe it would help?? But I don't know...







:


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

I adored the movie, too. It's on par with Nemo for me. I wish I had known there was a PL scene, maybe I wouldn't have been so distracted. Loved it though. Kevin and Doug were awesome.


----------



## famille_huggins (Mar 30, 2007)

I, too, was surprised to see that. I think it's about personal perspective, but it absolutely seemed more PL to me than infertility. As for kids seeing it, it was a quick image, but I did hear a few around me whisper, "Did her baby die?" And they weren't just my kids who are commonly shocked when babies are born living.


----------



## jtrt (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you for the warning! We plan to take the boys and I appreciate knowing ahead of time.

I am eager to see how the subject is portrayed and if my big boy picks up on it. Our children are aware of two of our miscarriages and my hope is that a sensitive depiction in a movie like "Up" will help them see that we are not the only family in the world that this happens to. They have not said as much, but I always wonder if they internalized the losses in ways I am not aware of. Thanks again for the heads up.

Amy


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

We saw the movie, and loved it, but there was so much in it that was hard, emotionally. I cried, my husband cried, our 10 yo and 6 yo cried- even our 16 year old son cried.


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

Wikipedia seems to show it being infertility:

Quote:

Unable to have children, they also try to save up for the trip to Paradise Falls but other financial obligations arise
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Up_(2009_film)


----------



## A Mom's Love (Sep 21, 2008)

Good to know. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## lisa_nc (Jul 25, 2008)

well, infertility or baby loss, thank you for the heads up either way.







It seems it's up to personal interpretation and I would probably interpret baby loss as that has been my path.


----------



## MommaSomeday (Nov 29, 2006)

Garrin wanted to go watch this tonight. I am SOOOOOO glad to have a heads up - I never would have expected it. The one in Marley and Me (we watched it with my parents) kinda sent us all into a shocked silence.


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Will my 5.5 y/old & 2/5 y/old get it? Is it overt or subtle? Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Jamie19 (Feb 4, 2005)

The marley and me scene threw us for a loop, my parents took them to see the movie, they didn't stop talking about it for months... :-/


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grylliade* 
Wikipedia seems to show it being infertility:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Up_(2009_film)

Well, Wikipedia is user-submitted, so it's just another opinion. Also, infertility isn't the only way people are unable to have children. Miscarriage can spur that sort of thing on, and some people choose not to have children after miscarriages.

Not arguing, just pointing out that Wikipedia is not a reliable source and that this sort of thing is definitely up for interpretation.


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jamie19* 
The marley and me scene threw us for a loop, my parents took them to see the movie, they didn't stop talking about it for months... :-/









was there a miscarraige in Marley and Me? I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsbabycakes* 
was there a miscarraige in Marley and Me? I haven't seen it yet.

http://themiscarriageblog.blogspot.c...marley-me.html


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MovingMomma* 
Will my 5.5 y/old & 2/5 y/old get it? Is it overt or subtle? Thanks for the heads up!

Here's what they show: Carl and Ellie are watching clouds and they see turtles, etc, and then the whole sky is babies. Ellie looks at Carl and Carl smiles. Then you see them in a room painting the walls and putting together baby equipment (I think it's a crib, can't remember). Then, you see them at the doctor's office sobbing. The doctor is standing next to them and seems to be apologetic. Then, they're back at home and Carl finds Ellie in the front yard with her hair down (she usually wears her hair up) and the wind blowing through her hair. To me, it reminded me of the countless times I've sat outside in the cold staring off into the sky, or standing in the shower forgetting where I am until the water is cold... quiet mourning. Carl comes to her and she looks at him. Then the scenes change and a baby never re-enters. It's all set to music and goes by pretty fast, but I think it's obvious. Your 5 year old will probably get it. I think the 2 year old might not.


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grylliade* 
http://themiscarriageblog.blogspot.c...marley-me.html

Interesting. Well, I chose not to see it because I'm rarely in the mood to cry my eyes out.







Maybe someday.


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

I definitely thought it was a miscarriage, with some kind of fertility complication after, either from the miscarriage, or that caused the miscarriage, and meant they couldn't try for another child.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm planning on taking DS to see this tomorrow... Nice to have a heads up! TY!


----------



## soulshine (Feb 2, 2007)

havn't seen the movie, but wanted to point out that the loss associated with infertility and with pregnancy loss are very similar, and that miscarriage often overlaps with infertility, it can be a form of infertility. i guess no matter what was actually going on in the movie, it is always difficult to have your dreams of being a parent taken away, whether it be from infertility or from pregnancy loss. you grieve them both in very similar ways.


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soulshine* 
havn't seen the movie, but wanted to point out that the loss associated with infertility and with pregnancy loss are very similar, and that miscarriage often overlaps with infertility, it can be a form of infertility. i guess no matter what was actually going on in the movie, it is always difficult to have your dreams of being a parent taken away, whether it be from infertility or from pregnancy loss. you grieve them both in very similar ways.

Very true.


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank you for the warning. I sobbed just reading the description, so I think we can rule it out as a date movie for now.


----------



## ArtsyHeartsy (Nov 11, 2008)

THANKS for letting us know about this. We went to see this movie today, and I don't think I could have handled that without you telling us this. I would have lost it, this way I was prepared. It was hard for dh as well.

I can relate so well to her just sitting there staring off....... Pretty heavy stuff for a kid's movie. I heard a mom next to me say "awwwwwww oh no! She can't have babies..." and then her kids started asking all kinds of questions.


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArtsyHeartsy* 
THANKS for letting us know about this. We went to see this movie today, and I don't think I could have handled that without you telling us this. I would have lost it, this way I was prepared. It was hard for dh as well.

I can relate so well to her just sitting there staring off....... Pretty heavy stuff for a kid's movie. I heard a mom next to me say "awwwwwww oh no! She can't have babies..." and then her kids started asking all kinds of questions.

The "sitting there" scene really got me. I can really relate, too. I'm glad the warning helped. I wish I had known about it.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

That was so sad







I cried a bunch during that movie, but all in all I really liked it a lot. But being prepared for that one scene though made it easier I think.


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

thank you for the heads up. I def don't think I am ready for that, and we were planning to see it. I also never saw marley and me, and now won't till I'm prepared to handle it, so thanks also to that poster.


----------

